# Bobcat T190



## adan (Nov 24, 2010)

Got a 07 T190 that the backup beeping doesn't work. Anyone got this unit , is this normal procedure?

- when you hit the lights button twice the front 2 exterior lights go on, and the back 2 white lights go on? or is it suppose to be the red lights come on, and when you go in the reverse the white lights come on and it should beep?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

it should beep no matter what lights are on or off 
open the door and check the connection at the back


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 5, 2010)

hit the light button once front lights only come on, twice front and back lights - white and red, and third time all lights go out. Theres no reverse lights, thats what the back up alarm is for. The wire is right on the inside of the back door. Honestly first thing we do when we get a new skidsteer or track loader is cut the wire.


----------

